# cronometro activado por sensores



## jksnatchers (Ago 30, 2009)

veran soy nuevo aki en este foro y tengo una duda..
tengo que hacer un cronometro que tenga minutos y segundos y que valla de 0 a 99 min
ya tengo la idea podria ser on una señal de reloj y un contador y demas cositas
pero este tiene que ser activado por dos sensores que le den inicio y otros 2 que paren al cronometro, es para una pista de autos a escala para hacer experimentos  de velocidad y dema la idea es que cuando pase el auto por los 2 primeros sensores el cronometro se encienda y cuando pase por los otros 2 sensores este cronometro se pare
solo que no c que sensores uilizar
QRDS??'
s alguien tiene un diagrama, idea o demas seria de gran ayuda
espero su ayuda gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 8, 2009)

Hola

Como censores puedes utilizar: foto transistor, foto diodo, foto celda. 
Dos de los que selecciones conéctalos a una compuerta And (Y) de dos entradas y a tierra. Esta And será para iniciar el conteo.
Otros dos censores, igual, conéctalos a una compuerta And (Y) de dos entradas y a tierra. Esta And será para Detener el conteo.

Saludos
A sus ordenes.


----------



## saiwor (Sep 8, 2009)

infrarrojos a larga distancia... mmmcon frecuencia fija para no dar pasos en falso....
los infrarrojos .....mmm creo que hay 6 mts max..... pues lo configuras en modo cerrado... para partida del carro... y tambien en modo cerrado para llegada del carro.. para que ponga stop al cronometro.


----------



## marcyy (Nov 21, 2009)

hola, refloto este post porque tengo que hacer lo mismo que pone en este hilo.

mi problema es que no que contador puedor utilizar para contar segundos.
realmente necesito informacion muy general sobre este contador ya que estudio ingenieria tecnica electronica pero todavia no lo he dado en clase, y esto proyecto es un practica libre de optoelectronica que he elegino.

entonces si sabeis de algun documento que me explique el funcionamiento de este tipo de contadores, si cuentan en segundos, si cuentan por impulsos electrcios, si la salido del numero de segundos la da en binario, etc. pues lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 21, 2009)

Hola Marcyy
En Las hojas de datos de los IC's vienen las esplicaciones de como funcionan los contadores.
mueden contar a un ritmo muchisimo muy bajo hasta un limite alto, podria ser de Mhz

entra a este enlace y lo descubriras

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/7831/NSC/74191.html

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## marcyy (Nov 22, 2009)

graicas, usare el traductor google para una mejor compresion.

estoy desde hace tiempo en un foro de BMW, ya se que no tiene nada que ver con la electronica pero es un foro con muchos usuarios y cuando pedi ayuda me pusieron esto:



			
				mac_toni dijo:
			
		

> hola.
> yo lo haria con unos contadores bcd (2 o 3 en cascada) con una base de tiempos, pongamos de 100Hz (resolucion de 1 centesima de segundo). a la salida decodificadores bcd a 7seg y ya tienes el tiempo en el display. creas la logica para que al activar el 1er sensor se inicie la cuenta, y al activar el 2o sensor se pare, y lo tienes.
> busca la serie 7400 de integrados digitales, tienes todo lo que te he dicho.
> 
> ...





			
				street20 dijo:
			
		

> comienzo diciendo que no tengo ni idea de esto, pero me gusta ver libros y tal y hago lo que veo, entonces recuerdo que hice un contador 16F84, y transisteores PNP y con un programador pic simplemente copié un código (que ya no se ni donde lo tengo) y hacía de contador de segundos, solo hasta 9 y volvía, porque lo hice con solo un display, pero supongo que por ahi pueden ir los tiros...
> 
> ahora buscando, he visto que lo que yo hice fue como esto, pero sin la posibilidad de poner a 0 y con solo un display, osea que eso lo puedes asociar a un timer y así ya cuentas el tiempo trancurrido de una posicion a otra...



como ves aqui me hablan de contadores BCD, como lo ves que sea mas simple?

bueno, ya me he leido un par de veces y detenidamente la descripcion que viene en el datasheet, traduccida por google. la verdad es que no me e enterado muy bien.

mi intencion es poder enterarme bien de como va el tema, con preguntas desde lo mas simple.
que funcion general tiene la patilla reloj?porque hay una de salida y otra de entrada?

como vereis estoy muy "verde" en el tema, voy a ir sacando tiempo para leerme hilos como el de electronica analogica basica.

podrias hacerme una decripcion general de que hace este componente en funcion de que? por ejemplo, pone algo de que el forma de onda de la salida es igual de anho que la parte negativa del reloj de entrada, a que se refiere? a medio perido dela señal de reloj de entrada?

espero vuestra ayuda, por ahora voy tirando de tutoriales


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 23, 2009)

marcyy: Usa una computadora y el puerto paralelo para hacerte el crono controlado de que trata el tema. Solo necesitaras las barreras opticas y programar. Salu2.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 23, 2009)

Hola marcyy

Comprendo Un Poco, por lo que dices en tu mensaje, que deseas que alguien te explique como funcionan los contadores.

Que hacen los contadores?
Cuentan los pulsos que le llegan a su entrada CLOCK (Clk).
Un pulso es una transición de voltaje, ya sea negativa o positiva. Es positiva cuando va subiendo el voltaje de menos a más. Por consiguiente, es negativa cuando va bajando el voltaje de mas a menos. (Cantidad)
Hay contadores que cuantan en la transición positiva y otros en la transición negativa.

Cómo sé que el contador esta contando?
Los contadores tienen unas salidas llamadas Q. Normalmente son 4 Q’s Cada una representa un valor. Al sumar el valor de las Q’s que sean ciertas obtenemos el numero de pulsos que ha contado. Así se sabe que esta contando.

Y Cual es el valor verdadero?
Esto nos lo dicen las hojas de datos del contador. También se puede considerar el dibujo del contador y si en estas salidas tienen un pequeño circulo entonces las salidas son ciertas cuando son cerca de cero Volts y, por lo contrario si no tienen ese pequeño circulo entonces son ciertas cuando están lejos de Cero volts.

Cómo lejos de cero Volts?
Se puede decir así pues no se puede establecer un valor determinado pues según la familia de circuito integrado el voltaje es diferente.

Cuales son esas familias?
Se clasifican en familias por la construcción de ellos. Unos tienen diodos y transistores serian familia DTL(Diodo, Transistor Lógico 5V). Otra Familia es HTL (Híbrido, Transistor Lógico 9V). Y Más que iras conociendo.

Por que tienen Un valor Las Q’s?
Para saber cuantos pulsos ha contado. Así que la Q que cambia de estado a cada pulso vale 1, la que cambia cada 2 pulsos vale 2. Así:
Q1 Vale 1
Q2 Vale 2
Q4 Vale 4
Q8 Vale 8
Y Así se llaman Q1, Q2, Q4, Q8. Así que si Q1 y Q8 Son ciertas en un momento dado, el contador ha contado 9 pulsos. Solo hay que sumar el valor de las Q’s que son ciertas para saber cuanto ha contado nuestro contador.
Observa otra cosa: este contador de 4 salidas (Llamadas BITS) solo puede contar hasta 15 Puesto Que:
Q1+Q2+Q4+Q8 = 15; otra cosa a estos 4 BITS en conjunto se les llama BYTE.

Las otras terminales de los contadores para que son?
Los contadores, según el tipo, tienen otras entradas o salidas que definiremos muy someramente enseguida.
R Quiere decir RESET, Cuando es cierta Restablece las salidas a CERO (Cerca de 0 Volts).
S Quiere decir SET, Cuando Es cierta hace ALTAS las salidas (Lejos de 0 Volts)
D Quiere decir DATA, Con esta entrada podemos fijar la salida de una Q al valor de DATA después de un Pulso.
S1, S2, S3, S4 Quieren decir SETx Pone en valor verdadero la Q correspondiente del contador después de aplicar la L
L Quiere decir LOAD Cuando es cierta carga el valor de S en la respectiva Q.
U/D Quiere decir Up/Down Cuanta hacia arriba o hacia abajo dependiendo de su estado (0 o 1).
E Quiere decir ENABLE Cuando es cierta el contador esta habilitado para contar.
B/D Quiere decir BINARY/DECIMAL Cuenta en binario o decimal dependiendo de su estado (0 o 1)

Hay otras entradas o salidas que te toca investigar como se llaman y para que le sirven al contador.

Solo me resta sugerirte, si se me permite, que estudies ingles. En este idioma vienen las mejores descripciones y explicaciones de electrónica, lógica convencional y lógica convinaconal.
El Ingles Técnico Es Muy Fácil.
Si tienes alguna duda no vaciles en escribir, yo también aprendí de otros y me toca redituar.

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marcyy (Nov 24, 2009)

muchas gracias!!!muy bien explicado, gracias de verdad, pense que se habria perdido el hilo, pero creo que el foro no tiene mucho movimiento.

lo del ingles ya lose, intento ir aprendiendo poco a poco


----------

